# Soft "troubleshooting" ammo



## RatDadJoe (Sep 7, 2015)

This isn't really a question, but it might help another newbie (like myself). I'm new to shooting unbraced sling shots (I had a trumark braced "wrist rocket" when I was a kid). Today while I was out shooting my Axiom Champ with BB bands and heavyweight (.36g) airsoft ammo, I developed an annoying tendency to get fork hits. There wasn't a heck of a whole lot of daylight left, so I couldn't come in, read the forum, test the technique, etc,etc, to figure out how to make it stop. I called it a day, and came inside. I was reading suggestions on how to address the fork hits, and someone recommended using a softer, lightweight ammo to work out the issue; something like aluminum foil balls. I know that with aluminum being a fairly soft metal, if I wanted to try to work this out indoors, and got a strike that bounced off the flat-painted walls or ceiling, I'd probably have a little mark there from the metal abrading off. (I'm the one in the house who paints, so this is a concern due to laziness!) Also, foil can compact to be fairly dense and have pointy bits, and I didn't want to whack my finger with it. Long story short, my daughter had some yarn, and by using 4 strands, and tying it into simple over-hand knots and cutting it off, I made softer 6-7mm ammo that still didn't compress down to nothing in the pouch. By using more or less strands, someone could make ammo in just about any size that is ideal for working out issues with fork hits. I did work out my issue, BTW. I wasn't bringing up the elbow on my drawing arm to be parallel to the bands. :banghead:


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

That's a brilliant idea, I've been looking for something to *looks furtively for fiance, whispers* shoot indoors when the weather is bad.


----------



## RatDadJoe (Sep 7, 2015)

JediMike said:


> That's a brilliant idea, I've been looking for something to *looks furtively for fiance, whispers* shoot indoors when the weather is bad.


This ammo can cause poor judgement and bad behavior in human males. I have clear, heavy sheet vinyl in the empty space above my room air conditioner. Since I'm the only one up late at light, the light from my room coming out of this space attracts moths to come land on the vinyl. A really huge moth was on the vinyl a few minutes ago, so I grabbed my slingshot, and one of my yarn knots. To my credit, I did nail him from the underside, and sent him flying, but that was followed by brief panic, because I didn't see the ammo bounce off the plastic. I did find it on the floor, but not until after I had to check the vinyl for a hole..


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

OT, is that a rat with a kayfun?
Because if so that's awesome.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

My son had a shool project he needed some "PORON" (trademark,registered, all that jazz). It's a foam used to make sporting equipment padding.

I cut that into strips, then into little cubes, then cut the 8 corners to make them a little more rounded.

The stuff shoots fair, but I think gives a pretty good trajectory estimate.

I would think a foam sleepingbag pad might be a good choice as well.


----------



## RatDadJoe (Sep 7, 2015)

JediMike said:


> OT, is that a rat with a kayfun?
> Because if so that's awesome.


A first gen kayfun, on a chi-you-like device, yes. I used to host a heavy metal music block on a vaping network late at night, also as RatDadJoe. One of my viewers made/found that for me, and it's been my forum and facebook avatar ever since. I don't really hang out with the vaping crowd much anymore, and I haven't done my show in at least a year or so, but I've been smoke free and vaping for over 4 years now.


----------



## RatDadJoe (Sep 7, 2015)

Toolshed said:


> My son had a shool project he needed some "PORON" (trademark,registered, all that jazz). It's a foam used to make sporting equipment padding.
> 
> I cut that into strips, then into little cubes, then cut the 8 corners to make them a little more rounded.
> 
> ...


I'm familiar with that stuff. Kinda like nerf, but not open celled and more firm. One of the other things before I tried the yarn that went through my head was sacrificing an old, thick mousepad to the gods. I would have used my 1/4" hollow punch to pop out some little cylinders of neoprene... But I didn't have the required old, thick mousepad.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Pics in case anyone was cunfuzzled by my explanation.


----------



## teekan42 (Sep 23, 2015)

Great ideas... Off to find soft stuff to shoot inside. =)


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

RatDadJoe said:


> This isn't really a question, but it might help another newbie (like myself). I'm new to shooting unbraced sling shots (I had a trumark braced "wrist rocket" when I was a kid). Today while I was out shooting my Axiom Champ with BB bands and heavyweight (.36g) airsoft ammo, I developed an annoying tendency to get fork hits. There wasn't a heck of a whole lot of daylight left, so I couldn't come in, read the forum, test the technique, etc,etc, to figure out how to make it stop. I called it a day, and came inside. I was reading suggestions on how to address the fork hits, and someone recommended using a softer, lightweight ammo to work out the issue; something like aluminum foil balls. I know that with aluminum being a fairly soft metal, if I wanted to try to work this out indoors, and got a strike that bounced off the flat-painted walls or ceiling, I'd probably have a little mark there from the metal abrading off. (I'm the one in the house who paints, so this is a concern due to laziness!) Also, foil can compact to be fairly dense and have pointy bits, and I didn't want to whack my finger with it. Long story short, my daughter had some yarn, and by using 4 strands, and tying it into simple over-hand knots and cutting it off, I made softer 6-7mm ammo that still didn't compress down to nothing in the pouch. By using more or less strands, someone could make ammo in just about any size that is ideal for working out issues with fork hits. I did work out my issue, BTW. I wasn't bringing up the elbow on my drawing arm to be parallel to the bands. :banghead:


you can also by Pom Poms at Hobby Lobby or such like places.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

